# Respeito pelos/dos prazos



## Siegfrield

Boa tarde,

Alguem me pode dizer se se diz "respeito pelos prazos" ou "respeito dos prazos" ?

Quero dizer por exemplo entregar alguma coisa num tempo previamente determinado (to meet the deadline, respeto de los plazos, respect des délais)

Obrigado,

S


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Oi, Siegfrield, as duas formas são corretas.


----------



## Siegfrield

Obrigado Maria Leopoldina por responder. Es capaz dizer-me qual das duas formas é mais usada em geral?

S


----------



## mglenadel

No Brasil, pelo menos se respeita OS prazos. "A inscrição poderá ser feita respeitando(-se) o prazo de 30 dias contados a partir…"


----------



## okporip

Pois é... também acho que respeitar *o prazo* (no singular) é mais comum. A não ser que se trate de uma frase genérica, como "O respeito *pelos **prazos*/ *aos prazos* estabelecidos é uma qualidade rara entre os estudantes" (mas também seria possível dizer "Respeitar *os prazos* estabelecidos é uma qualidade rara").


----------



## Siegfrield

Obrigado a todos.
O contexto da frase é uma publicidade  duma empresa, então não há verbos, são só umas palavras:

"Empresa x oferece-lhe: serviços de qualidade profissional, respeito pelos/aos/dos prazos, rapidez e preços baixos"

O que é que dizem?


----------



## okporip

Siegfrield said:


> Obrigado a todos.
> O contexto da frase é uma publicidade  duma empresa, então não há verbos, são só umas palavras:
> 
> "Empresa x oferece-lhe: serviços de qualidade profissional, respeito pelos/aos/dos prazos, rapidez e preços baixos"
> 
> O que é que dizem?




Nesse contexto, eu optaria por "respeito aos prazos".


----------



## Siegfrield

Muito obrigado a todos.

Vou ficar com "aos" que tambem parece que da mais entradas no google.

S


----------



## englishmania

Engraçado. Das três opções, pensei em "pelos" e "dos", mas nunca diria "aos prazos"...
No _google_ aparece muitas vezes "No que diz respeito aos prazos", o que é uma coisa completamente diferente. 
Não estou a dizer que eu esteja correcta, apenas expresso o meu desacordo. É que não me soa bem...


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Engraçado. Das três opções, pensei em "pelos" e "dos", mas nunca diria "aos prazos"...
> No _google_ aparece muitas vezes "No que diz respeito aos prazos" o que é uma coisa completamente diferente.
> Não estou a dizer que eu esteja correcta, apenas expresso o meu desacordo. É que não me soa bem...



Concordo inteiramente com a english no que _respeita ao _português de Portugal. Para nós _'respeito a' ou 'a respeito de' _é ser relativo a, pertencer. Se eu disser _'respeito aos prazos' _(forma, em todo o caso, pouco comum, o habitual será _'no que respeita aos prazos'_) estou a significar _'no que toca aos prazos', 'relacionado com os prazos'.
'Respeitar os prazos' _ou_ 'respeito pelos prazos' _(com o substantivo tem de se usar a preposição) é cumprir com eles (uma das piores dores de cabeça, um fantasma permanente da minha profissão). Na frase concreta, como usa o substantivo '_respeito_', aqui teria de se dizer _'respeito pelos prazos' ou_ _'respeito dos prazos'_.


----------



## uchi.m

Em vez de _respeito_, não poderia ser _entrega no prazo_?


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Em vez de _respeito_, não poderia ser _entrega no prazo_?



Se envolvessse entrega, sim, mas nem sempre isso acontece.


----------



## englishmania

E_ cumprimento de/dos prazos_?


----------



## uchi.m

Olá Carfer

Veja o que Siegfried disse





Siegfrield said:


> Obrigado a todos.
> O contexto da frase é uma publicidade  duma empresa, então não há verbos, são só umas palavras:





Carfer said:


> Se envolvessse entrega, sim, mas nem sempre isso acontece.


Depende do que a empresa referida faz, eu acho Não consigo imaginar empresas que prestam algum serviço mas que não entreguem nada...


----------



## J. Bailica

Ou então

_cumprimento de prazos,

 rigor quanto a prazos..._


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Olá Carfer
> 
> Veja o que Siegfried disse
> Depende do que a empresa referida faz, eu acho Não consigo imaginar empresas que prestam algum serviço mas que não entreguem nada...



Sim, você tem razão, isso é o que acontece quase sempre. Estava a ver a questão através dos meus óculos, que são um bocado particulares: aos meus clientes eu não entrego habitualmente nada que esteja sujeito a prazos. A minha responsabilidade por cumprimento de prazos é perante terceiros (no caso, o tribunal). Ora, eu não presto um serviço ao tribunal, presto-o ao cliente, que regra geral, terá que se conformar com os ritmos que a tramitação judicial impuser. É muito raro que o cliente me fixe um prazo a mim e, nos casos excepcionais em que  questão é de molde a permitir essa imposição, não é nada frequente eu aceitar.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Sim, você tem razão, isso é o que acontece quase sempre. Estava a ver a questão através dos meus óculos, que são um bocado particulares: aos meus clientes eu não entrego habitualmente nada que esteja sujeito a prazos. A minha responsabilidade por cumprimento de prazos é perante terceiros (no caso, o tribunal). Ora, eu não presto um serviço ao tribunal, presto-o ao cliente, que regra geral, terá que se conformar com os ritmos que a tramitação judicial impuser. É muito raro que o cliente me fixe um prazo a mim e, nos casos excepcionais em que  questão é de molde a permitir essa imposição, não é nada frequente eu aceitar.


Seria o mesmo caso de um escritor, um compositor, um cantor ou de um tradutor de livros, que presta um serviço direto e indireto a ambos, leitores e editora/estúdio.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Concordo inteiramente com a english no que _respeita ao _português de Portugal. Para nós _'respeito a' ou 'a respeito de' _é ser relativo a, pertencer. Se eu disser _'respeito aos prazos' _(forma, em todo o caso, pouco comum, o habitual será _'no que respeita aos prazos'_) estou a significar _'no que toca aos prazos', 'relacionado com os prazos'.
> 'Respeitar os prazos' _ou_ 'respeito pelos prazos' _(com o substantivo tem de se usar a preposição) é cumprir com eles (uma das piores dores de cabeça, um fantasma permanente da minha profissão). Na frase concreta, como usa o substantivo '_respeito_', aqui teria de se dizer _'respeito pelos prazos' ou_ _'respeito dos prazos'_.



No Brasil, também há equivalência de 'com (em) relação aos prazos' e  'no que respeita aos prazos/ 'com respeito aos prazos'/ 'no respeitante aos prazos'/ 'a respeito dos prazos'. Ocorre que a resposta foi dada levando-se em conta o contexto:

"Empresa x oferece-lhe: serviços de qualidade profissional, respeito *XXX* prazos, rapidez e preços baixos"

Aqui, creio, não há nenhuma possibilidade de confusão com "em relação a", e 'respeito aos' só pode significar respeitá-los. De todo modo, sugeri essa forma porque me parece mais suave e compatível com a linguagem publicitária, mas 'respeito pelos prazos' também funcionaria.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> No Brasil, também há equivalência de 'com (em) relação aos prazos' e  'no que respeita aos prazos/ 'com respeito aos prazos'/ 'no respeitante aos prazos'/ 'a respeito dos prazos'. Ocorre que a resposta foi dada levando-se em conta o contexto:
> 
> "Empresa x oferece-lhe: serviços de qualidade profissional, respeito *XXX* prazos, rapidez e preços baixos"
> 
> Aqui, creio, não há nenhuma possibilidade de confusão com "em relação a", e 'respeito aos' só pode significar respeitá-los. De todo modo, sugeri essa forma porque me parece mais suave e compatível com a linguagem publicitária, mas 'respeito pelos prazos' também funcionaria.



Sim, certo. Mas o que eu queria sublinhar (e por isso comecei logo por dizer que concordava com a english no que respeita ao português de Portugal, até porque somos ambos portugueses e foi em relação ao português de Portugal que ela também falou) foi que nós aqui não dizemos _'respeito aos prazos' _nessa acepção específica. Se usássemos essa frase em Portugal as pessoas não a entenderiam da mesma maneira que um brasileiro, julgariam que queria dizer _'referimo-nos aos prazos'_.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Sim, certo. Mas o que eu queria sublinhar (e por isso comecei logo por dizer que concordava com a english no que respeita ao português de Portugal, até porque somos ambos portugueses e foi em relação ao português de Portugal que ela também falou) foi que nós aqui não dizemos _'respeito aos prazos' _nessa acepção específica. Se usássemos essa frase em Portugal as pessoas não a entenderiam da mesma maneira que um brasileiro, julgariam que queria dizer _'referimo-nos aos prazos'_.



Um português que lê "Empresa x oferece-lhe respeito aos prazos" entenderá que a empresa oferece _referimo-nos aos prazos_????


----------



## breezeofwater

englishmania said:


> Engraçado. Das três opções, pensei em "pelos" e "dos", mas nunca diria "aos prazos"...No _google_ aparece muitas vezes "No que diz respeito aos prazos", o que é uma coisa completamente diferente. Não estou a dizer que eu esteja correcta, apenas expresso o meu desacordo. É que não me soa bem...


 Mais uma portuguesa aqui a concordar com os compatriotas!  >> Concordo plenamente com a English e com o Carfer; eu so diria "respeito pelos prazos". Acho que "respeito dos prazos" pode ser aceitavel mas nunca "respeito aos prazos". Dizemos "respeitar algo" (directo) e não "respeitar a algo" (indirecto). >>> Deve ser mais uma daquelas diferenças entre as nossas queridas variantes irmãs!  >>>> Ja agora aproveito para sublinhar que em francês ha uma quandtidade imensa de exemplos onde é evidente esta utilização muito frequente da preposição -de nestes casos "respet DES délais", o que não funciona tão bem em portugês, pelo menos de Portugal.  BW


----------



## englishmania

Não me parece que "respeito aos prazos" leve automaticamente a pensar em "no que diz respeito aos prazos". Na minha opinião, a questão é que, como já disse, a construção "respeito aos" não me soa nada bem. 

O/A Siegfried mencionou que encontrou essa construção ("respeito aos") no google e eu chamei a atenção para o facto de esta aparecer muitas vezes integra numa expressão fixa ("no que diz respeito aos").


----------



## uchi.m

breezeofwater said:


> Mais uma portuguesa aqui a concordar com os compatriotas!  >> Concordo plenamente com a English e com o Carfer; eu so diria "respeito pelos prazos". Acho que "respeito dos prazos" pode ser aceitavel mas nunca "respeito aos prazos". Dizemos "respeitar algo" (directo) e não "respeitar a algo" (indirecto). >>> Deve ser mais uma daquelas diferenças entre as nossas queridas variantes irmãs!  >>>> Ja agora aproveito para sublinhar que em francês ha uma quandtidade imensa de exemplos onde é evidente esta utilização muito frequente da preposição -de nestes casos "respet DES délais", o que não funciona tão bem em portugês, pelo menos de Portugal.  BW


Em Portugal não se diz _tenha respeito aos mais velhos_? Diz-se então _tenha respeito pelos mais velhos_?


----------



## uchi.m

_Tenha respeito dos mais velhos_ não faz o menor sentido para mim? Ou melhor, faz: faz o sentido avesso


----------



## englishmania

^ Diz-se respeito pelos mais velhos.


----------



## breezeofwater

Exacto! ^_^ Também se pode dizer "Tenha respeito (para) com os mais velhos." BW


----------



## Alentugano

"Tens de ter respeito ao teu pai ", não me parece uma construção descabida, mesmo em Portugal, ainda que reconheça que optamos frequentemente pela fórmula "respeito por.."


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> "Tens de ter respeito ao teu pai ", não me parece uma construção descabida, mesmo em Portugal, ainda que reconheça que optamos frequentemente pela fórmula "respeito por.."



Pois é... acho que estamos exagerando, aqui, nas diferenças linguísticas entre Portugal e Brasil. Repito que "(com) respeito a" também no Brasil tem o sentido de "em relação a". O ponto é se esse sentido poderia gerar confusão de entendimento no contexto: "Empresa x oferece respeito aos (pelos) prazos". Acho que não e sigo preferindo "aos" (por se tratar de texto publicitário e pensando como brasileiro), mas reconheço que "pelos" também funciona. De posse dos elementos dados, Siegfrield pode decidir o que lhe parece melhor (pode, por exemplo, voltar a fazer a consulta no google e checar se a maioria dos casos de 'respeito a' é mesmo de 'em relação a' ou não).


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Um português que lê "Empresa x oferece-lhe respeito aos prazos" entenderá que a empresa oferece _referimo-nos aos prazos_????



Dito assim, não, embora causasse alguma perplexidade. Não é de apreensão intuitiva, obrigaria a fazer deduções sobre o que se quer dizer. No entanto, a compreensão está mais facilitada neste exemplo pela simplicidade da frase. Na original, em que _'respeito aos prazos' _é um item entre outros, a coisa não seria tão fácil.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Dito assim, não, embora causasse alguma perplexidade. Não é de apreensão intuitiva, obrigaria a fazer deduções sobre o que se quer dizer. No entanto, a compreensão está mais facilitada neste exemplo pela simplicidade da frase. Na original, em que _'respeito aos prazos' _é um item entre outros, a coisa não seria tão fácil.



Perfeitamente. Supondo que Siegfrield queira dirigir-se preferencialmente a leitores portugueses ("ubicación: France"...), acho então que faria bem em optar por "respeito pelos prazos"...

Acho, também, que essa questão do tantinho de "perplexidade", do não ser de "apreensão intuitiva", do "obrigar a fazer deduções" resume muito bem a dos pequenos entraves que surgem, muitas vezes, na comunicação direta (sobretudo na fala) entre portugueses e brasileiros. Comentávamos isso em outro post, e aqui me volta à cabeça o exemplo que alguém deu com base na entrevista da presidente Dilma a um jornalista português: ele dizendo que ela tinha "mau feitio" e ela sem saber bem o quê pensar, já que a expressão a remetia à roupa que estava vestindo...


----------



## Istriano

Segundo Luft (em sua obra ''Dicionário de regência nominal''), tanto faz:



> respeito  *a, com, de, para com, para, por.
> 
> *


Eu digo:* respeito com os prazos *ou* respeito dos prazos. *(o velho caso genitivo da língua latina).
(o mais elegante:_ respeito para com _mas não uso)


Podemos comparar com _atendimento ao/do cliente,  caça à/da raposa, busca ao/do/pelo criminoso, amor ao/do/pelo Brasil, amor ao/do/pelo próximo

_


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Podemos comparar com _atendimento ao/do cliente,  caça à/da raposa, busca ao/do/pelo criminoso, amor ao/do/pelo Brasil_


----------



## Istriano

( caçar bruxas ---> caça às bruxas (raramente: caça de bruxas)

em esp.:

 cazar [a las] brujas ---> caza de brujas  (raramente: caza a las brujas)  SPC ).


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> Segundo Luft (em sua obra ''Dicionário de regência nominal''), tanto faz:
> 
> Eu digo:* respeito com os prazos *ou* respeito dos prazos. *(o velho caso genitivo da língua latina).
> (o mais elegante:_ respeito para com _mas não uso)
> 
> 
> Podemos comparar com _atendimento ao/do cliente,  caça à/da raposa, busca ao/do/pelo criminoso, amor ao/do/pelo Brasil, amor ao/do/pelo próximo
> 
> _


Talvez porque seja a menos usads, eu pensava que o mais elegante era a forma com '_de_'. 


okporip said:


> Pois é... acho que estamos exagerando, aqui, nas  diferenças linguísticas entre Portugal e Brasil. Repito que "(com)  respeito a" também no Brasil tem o sentido de "em relação a". O ponto é  se esse sentido poderia gerar confusão de entendimento no contexto:  "Empresa x oferece respeito aos (pelos) prazos". Acho que não e sigo  preferindo "aos" (por se tratar de texto publicitário e pensando como  brasileiro), mas reconheço que "pelos" também funciona. De posse dos  elementos dados, Siegfrield pode decidir o que lhe parece melhor (pode,  por exemplo, voltar a fazer a consulta no google e checar se a maioria  dos casos de 'respeito a' é mesmo de 'em relação a' ou  não).


Penso também que '_respeito aos prazos'_ me parece mais natural ou mais popular. 

E, por fim, meus _respeitos aos_ portugueses.


----------



## Alentugano

Audierunt said:


> Talvez porque seja a menos usads, eu pensava que o mais elegante era a forma com '_de_'.
> Penso também que '_respeito aos prazos'_ me parece mais natural ou mais popular.
> 
> E, por fim, meus _respeitos aos_ portugueses.


 Hahaha, Audie, com esse sentido penso que também diríamos "os nossos respeitos aos brasileiros!"


----------



## Audie

Alentugano said:


> Hahaha, Audie, com esse sentido penso que também diríamos "os nossos respeitos aos brasileiros!"


 Só tu me entendes, Alent! Obrigadinha pela resposta.


----------

